# Unable to paste onto USB Flash Drives and SD cards



## apurv21 (Aug 15, 2011)

My laptop is not letting me copy anything onto USB flash drives. I'm using windows 7. I have already tried system restore and uninstalling the drive in Device Manager and Disabling write protection in the registry but to no avail. I am able to format the pen drive and also access files on it and copy files from it. But I am not able to paste files from my laptop onto the pen drive. It says "Destination folder access denied" and "You need permission to perform this action". I am running an administrator account. Also I am able to do everything normally in the case of a external HDD but again face the problem when trying to paste something to SD cards. I have taken ownership, run as administrator and also tried to drag-drop but to no avail. This not for just 1 particular file/folder. I am not able to copy ANYTHING to the USB and at the same time I am able to copy ANYTHING to the external HDD. Any solutions/suggestions?


----------



## Aastii (Aug 15, 2011)

If you haven't already, turn UAC off.

If that doesn't work, go to Start > All Programs > Accessories

Right click command prompt and click run as administrator. Type in:

net user administrator /active:yes

hit enter, restart your system and try again


----------



## apurv21 (Aug 16, 2011)

Tried it. Didn't work.


----------



## Aastii (Aug 16, 2011)

Does it work if you try it on another system?

Also, on the SD cards is the lock down on the side?

Right click the folder you are trying to copy over and go to:

Properties > Security tab > advanced > owner tab > edit. Select admin and then ok all of the windows. Go back to the list and double click admin, and make sure the "full control" allow box is ticked


----------



## MitchyThomas92 (Aug 18, 2011)

Try formatting the card/usb stick again! If this does not work right click properties on the drive and under security ensure that is specifies you as the owner of this drive.


----------

